# Word Association Scrabble



## Murkrow (Aug 24, 2020)

Alright, this is an idea I had today but have no idea if it's going to actually work.

You post a word related to the last word, but you've got to make it fit on the "board" (in `[CODE]` tags) like a crossword or scrabble. I don't think there should be a limit on how big the board can get so long as it fits inside the post's character limit.

For example I could post


```
Pikachu
```
And then the next person could post

```
E
    l
    e
    c
    t
    r
    i
Pikachu
```
And then

```
E
    l
    e
    c
Lightbulb
    r
    i
Pikachu
```
etc.

Winner is the last person who posts in the thread before the heat death of the universe.

I'll start


```
Murkrow
```


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Aug 24, 2020)

```
D
   a
   r
Murkrow
```


----------



## qenya (Aug 24, 2020)

```
D
   a
   r M
Murkrow
     n
     s
     t
     e
     r
```


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Aug 24, 2020)

```
D
   a
   r M
Murkrow
a    n
g     s
i     t
c     e
     r
```


----------



## Zori (Aug 24, 2020)

(I don't think there's a way to put Pythagoras in there)
(Also yes I have weird word associations ok)


----------



## Herbe (Aug 24, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> ```
> Damned
> a
> r M
> ...


----------



## qenya (Aug 25, 2020)

```
H
       a
       d
   Damned
   a   s
   r M
Murkrow
a    n
g    s
i    t
c    e
     r
```


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Aug 25, 2020)

Zori said:


> (I don't think there's a way to put Pythagoras in there)
> (Also yes I have weird word associations ok)




```
PytHagoras
       a
       d
   Damned
   a   s
   r M
Murkrow
a    n
g    s
i    t
c    e
     r
```
There's one, now ^^ Thanks, @ kokorico!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 27, 2020)

```
PytHagoras
       a
       d
   Damned
   a   s
   r M
Murkrow
a    n
g    s
i    triples
c    e
     r
```
\o/


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Aug 27, 2020)

```
PytHagoras
       a
       d
   Damned
   a   s
   r M
Murkrow
a    n
g    s
i    triples
c    e      t
           r
           i
           p
           e
           s
```


----------



## qenya (Aug 27, 2020)

```
PytHagoras
              a
              d
          Damned
          a   s
          r M
       Murkrow
       a    n
speeding    s
       i    triples
       c    e     t
            r     r
                  i
                  p
                  e
                  s
```


----------



## Herbe (Aug 27, 2020)

```
PytHagoras
              a
              d
          Damned
          a   s
          r M
       Murkrow
       a    n
speeding    s
       i    triples
       c    e    staples
            r     r
                  i
                  p
                  e
                  s
```


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Aug 27, 2020)

```
PytHagoras
              a
              d
          Damned
          a   s
          r M
       Murkrow
       a    n
speeding    s
       i    triples
       c    e    staples
            r     r
                  i
                  pikachu
                  e
                  s
```


----------



## qenya (Aug 31, 2020)

```
PytHagoras
              a
              d
          Damned
          a   s
          r M
       Murkrow
       a    n
speeding    s
       i    triples
       c    e    staples
            r     r
                  i
                  pikachu
                  e
           pachirisu
```


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Aug 31, 2020)

kokorico said:


> ```
> PytHagoras
> a
> d
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 1, 2020)

```
PytHagoras
              a
              d
          Damned
          a   s
          r M
       Murkrow
       a    n
speeding    s
       i    triples
       c    e    staples
            r     r
                  i
                  pikachu
            d    e
           pachirisu
            r
            k
            r
            a
       Hydreigon
```


----------



## qenya (Sep 1, 2020)

```
PytHagoras
              a
              d
          Damned
          a   s
          r M
       Murkrow
  s    a    n
speeding    s
  r    i    triples
  i    c    e    staples
  f         r     r
                  i
                  pikachu
            d     e
           pachirisu
            r
            k
            r
            a
       Hydreigon
```
Sorry! Couldn't resist :P


----------



## Zori (Sep 1, 2020)

```
Pythagoras
              a
              d
          Damned
          a   s
          r M
       Murkrow
  s    a    n
speeding    s
  r    i    triples
  i    c    e    staples
  font      r     r
                  i
                  pikachu
            d     e
           pachirisu
            r
            k
            r
            a
       Hydreigon
```


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 1, 2020)

```
Pythagoras
              a
              d
          Damned
          a   s
          r M
       Murkrow
  s    a    n
speeding    s
  r    i    triples
  i    c    e    staples
  font      r     r
                  i
                  pikachu
            d     e
           pachirisu
            r
            k
            r
            a.     p
       Hydreigon
                   k
                   e
                  m
                  o
                  n
```


----------

